# blue ridge mountains



## Mattybofmd (May 4, 2011)

Recent herping trip in VA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My family owns a 15 acre piece of property in the blue ridge VA mountains that has been passed down since the 1950s anyway I just got back last week from a herping trip there and this is what I dug up if any1 is curious

3 redback salamanders
2 dusky salamanders
1 two lined blue ridge salamander
1 slimey salamander
2 gorgeous red efts

1 ring neck snake
1 black racer
2 timber rattlesnakes

1 box turtle


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 10, 2011)

Well, are you going to post pics, or just tease us?


----------

